# Sixth form college in gran canaria



## Snowball76 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi, I am finding it hard to locate information for spanish sixth form colleges for year 12's (16/17 year olds) in the south of Gran Canaria.
We are moving next year and my daughter wants to attend a sixth form as she will be finishing year 11 over here. I would appreciate if anyone knows of any or where I can get a list of sixth form colleges. They must be spanish as she does not want to go to an english one.
Cheers
Mel


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Snowball76 said:


> Hi, I am finding it hard to locate information for spanish sixth form colleges for year 12's (16/17 year olds) in the south of Gran Canaria.
> We are moving next year and my daughter wants to attend a sixth form as she will be finishing year 11 over here. I would appreciate if anyone knows of any or where I can get a list of sixth form colleges. They must be spanish as she does not want to go to an english one.
> Cheers
> Mel


does your daughter speak fluent Spanish - & I mean native level?

if she does, she can google in spanish for secondary schools in Gran Canaria - I came up with quite a list

not all secondary schools do past age 16 though, so you or she would need to contact them individually


----------



## Snowball76 (Aug 2, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> does your daughter speak fluent Spanish - & I mean native level?
> 
> if she does, she can google in spanish for secondary schools in Gran Canaria - I came up with quite a list
> 
> not all secondary schools do past age 16 though, so you or she would need to contact them individually


Thanks, she speaks a fair amount of spanish and is well able to have full conversations. I will look into it.

Regards

Mel


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Snowball76 said:


> Thanks, she speaks a fair amount of spanish and is well able to have full conversations. I will look into it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mel


that's great :clap2:


switch to google.es first

so many people send their kids to Spanish school at way too old an age when they can't speak Spanish - it totally messes up their education - not to mention possibly their entire lives

tbh it makes my blood boil


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

For a "british" sixth form, you need to look at international schools, most have a sixth form for A levels

Welcome to Nabss | Nabss Theres a list there of recommended schools. 

I know she doesnt want to go to an English school, but she probably wont stand a chance in Spanish. At that age they'll be working towards their baccalaureate - in Spanish, which isnt compatable with the english curriculum, and her language skills in speaking, writing, maths will hold her behind, unless she's been thru the school system from a young age. I've got a feeling you have to pay once they're over 16 anyway?????? I think at best, the school would put her back a couple of years to achieve the necessary certificate to enable her to go on to further education.

Its also worth mentioning that most international schools these days are probably only about 20% british, the rest are made up mainly of Spanish and some others - My children were ones of about 4 british in their classes at international school, the rest were Spanish, Russian, Lithuanian, Danish, French, Canadian, you name it lol....... and some who were a mixture of several countries!!!! 

jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Snowball76 said:


> Hi, I am finding it hard to locate information for spanish sixth form colleges for year 12's (16/17 year olds) in the south of Gran Canaria.
> We are moving next year and my daughter wants to attend a sixth form as she will be finishing year 11 over here. I would appreciate if anyone knows of any or where I can get a list of sixth form colleges. They must be spanish as she does not want to go to an english one.
> Cheers
> Mel


Hi Mel, 
Just to tell that my (Spanish) daughter is 17 and has just finished doing 1º Bachillerato. The set up is entirely different from UK 6th form. To start with she studied 9 different subjects!! No A levels here, you more or less carry on with the same subjects that you chose in the 3rd and 4th years. There is some specialization, but nothing to the extent of Uk education at these levels. There is a big workload too that requires absolute dedication if you want to get decent marks. The marks influence the end of year marks which in turn influence your university entrance exams.
Another point is that conversational Spanish is not a high enough level to study (nor work) in Spanish.
If her Spanish is fluent and she has been following a Spanish curriculum up till now she'll be OK. If not, she must be prepared to fail the year and retake it, which quite few Spanish children do anyway. She'll learn a lot even if she fails so it's not as if the whole experience is worthless, it just might not be what she, or you the parents might want
Whilst it is admirable that she wants to throw herself into Spanish life, she should also have the facts and see if this is actually feasible


----------



## Snowball76 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys. I still cannot find any spanish schools or colleges! All I reall need is a list of sixth form colleges and contact details so I can contact them and find out about her taking art. I understand the spanish school system and how it differs etc. but all I need to know is how to contact them because I have not help googling it!
At the end of the day even an art course of any description will do her but the main thing being is for her to socialise and communicate with other children of her age..
Cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Snowball76 said:


> Thanks for all the replys. I still cannot find any spanish schools or colleges! All I reall need is a list of sixth form colleges and contact details so I can contact them and find out about her taking art. I understand the spanish school system and how it differs etc. but all I need to know is how to contact them because I have not help googling it!
> At the end of the day even an art course of any description will do her but the main thing being is for her to socialise and communicate with other children of her age..
> Cheers


They're not called sixth form colleges (sixth form relates to the UK education system). Someone who has more knowledge than me will tell you what they're called, but the spanish system is different and at your daughters age, Spanish kids in education will be moving towards their baccalaureates 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Snowball76 said:


> Thanks for all the replys. I still cannot find any spanish schools or colleges! All I reall need is a list of sixth form colleges and contact details so I can contact them and find out about her taking art. I understand the spanish school system and how it differs etc. but all I need to know is how to contact them because I have not help googling it!
> At the end of the day even an art course of any description will do her but the main thing being is for her to socialise and communicate with other children of her age..
> Cheers


Study Art???

I don't understand what you are trying to do .

As Jojo says - there are NO Spanish 6th form colleges.

As I said in my post



> Just to tell that my (Spanish) daughter is 17 and has just finished doing 1º Bachillerato. The set up is entirely different from UK 6th form. To start with she studied 9 different subjects!! No A levels here, you more or less carry on with the same subjects that you chose in the 3rd and 4th years


You can't just study art in a normal school.

You may be able to do something with Formación Profesional which have courses from mechanics to business administration, and speech therapist to computer studies. Here is a link about what's on offer, but I can't find anything about art. It's in Spanish, but your daughter will be able to fathom it out.
http://www.gobcan.es/educacion/webfp/Scripts/cfLOE.asp


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

The last two years of Spanish education (16-18 years old) are not obligatory. However, many students with intention of entering university enroll in _Bachillerato_. It's secondary post-obligatory education and is provided for free. Her other option, as Pesky Wesky has said, is _Formación Profesional._

Bachillerato splits into fields of study. For example, I've worked with Bachillerato students tracked into either *science* or *liberal arts.* Other autonomous regions and/or bigger schools have different _bachillerato_ tracks. 

When you say art, what do you mean - FINE arts, or arts in general? 
If you mean FINE arts, here's the _Escuela de Arte y Superior de Diseño_ in Gran Canaria. 
On their "Educational Offerings" (_Oferta Educativa_) page, you'll see they have _Bachillerato_ - which is what I think you're looking for, along with higher studies (the "_Ciclos_" which are like going to technical school, at least in the US.) 

Here's the full curriculum of the _Bachillerato de Artes_: Bachillerato de Artes (turno de mañana)

As others have said, your daughter will likely have to have a firm control of Spanish. You'll see that Spanish Language (Lengua) and Literature are included in the curriculum. Depending on the number of immigrant children in the area, she MIGHT receive serious help. You'll have to contact the school.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> The last two years of Spanish education (16-18 years old) are not obligatory. However, many students with intention of entering university enroll in _Bachillerato_. It's secondary post-obligatory education and is provided for free. Her other option, as Pesky Wesky has said, is _Formación Profesional._
> 
> Bachillerato splits into fields of study. For example, I've worked with Bachillerato students tracked into either *science* or *liberal arts.* Other autonomous regions and/or bigger schools have different _bachillerato_ tracks.
> 
> ...


there are quite a lot of immigrant kids around here, but unless they have been through the Spanish system & achieved _graduado_ they aren't accepted for either _Bachillerato_ or _Formación Profesional._

they _are_ accepted into school if they are of an age (under 16) to be in obligatory education, and do get lots of extra help


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> there are quite a lot of immigrant kids around here, but unless they have been through the Spanish system & achieved _graduado_ they aren't accepted for either _Bachillerato_ or _Formación Profesional._
> 
> they _are_ accepted into school if they are of an age (under 16) to be in obligatory education, and do get lots of extra help


You could always _homologar_ their international obligatory education studies (if they've passed). Speak with _alta inspeccion_ for more information. That should allow them to enter Bach. or FP.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> You could always _homologar_ their international obligatory education studies (if they've passed). Speak with _alta inspeccion_ for more information. That should allow them to enter Bach. or FP.


I'd have said language aside, the two different systems arent compatible enough to be homologous ??? Put the languages change into the equation..........???



Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> You could always _homologar_ their international obligatory education studies (if they've passed). Speak with _alta inspeccion_ for more information. That should allow them to enter Bach. or FP.


I guess that _might _ be possible - but I agree with jojo, the 2 systems are very different, so I have some doubts


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Snowball76 said:


> Thanks for all the replys. I still cannot find any spanish schools or colleges! All I reall need is a list of sixth form colleges and contact details so I can contact them and find out about her taking art. I understand the spanish school system and how it differs etc. but all I need to know is how to contact them because I have not help googling it!
> At the end of the day even an art course of any description will do her but the main thing being is for her to socialise and communicate with other children of her age..
> Cheers


try googling IES Gran Canaria


it appears that there are 10 on the island


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> The last two years of Spanish education (16-18 years old) are not obligatory. However, many students with intention of entering university enroll in _Bachillerato_. It's secondary post-obligatory education and is provided for free. Her other option, as Pesky Wesky has said, is _Formación Profesional._
> 
> Bachillerato splits into fields of study. For example, I've worked with Bachillerato students tracked into either *science* or *liberal arts.* Other autonomous regions and/or bigger schools have different _bachillerato_ tracks.
> 
> ...


That's a great page you found.
So yes, assuming she'd get in to do the last year of a 2 year course as an immigrant, she'd be doing as obligatory subjects:
Spanish language and literature, history of philosphy, a foreign language (English?) and Spanish history. Then she can choose three of the following
drawing, history of art, design, graphic art techniques, audiovisuals and technical drawing = 7 subjects, not 9 like here in Madrid.
It does say however
*TITULACIÓN: para obtener el título de bachiller será necesaria la evaluación positiva en todas las materias de los dos cursos de bachillerato.*
To obtain the qualification of "Bachiller" a pass in all subjects studied in both years of bachillerato is required.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

PS
IMO this project will be very difficult to carry out, if only for the fact that this is not obligatory education as someone pointed out, so there's no obligation for a school to accept a foreign student. But also because this will be the second year of a 2 year course. If the student hasn't done the first year she wouldn't be accepted for the second year I would have thought - perhaps for the first year, but then she'd be taking the place of someone who would be doing a 2 year course.
Then, you need to be bilingual to have a chance of studying 7 different subjects and passing exams.
Also, unless your daughter is doing a levels this year, which she may well be doing, she'll end up with neither a levels nor bachillerato.
As I said before, as an experience, living in Spain, making contact with local people, improving her level of Spanish it may be great, but it has the potential to turn into a nightmare.
Personally, I'd think about doing something much less drastic and much more do-oable like coming over for three months in the summer and then taking it from there.


----------

